# The Change Jar



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Most likely becoming a thing of the past, because most transactions are done via a card these days, is the change jar. We all have them. A bucket or jar where all your loose change goes. Then once you fill it up you take to the bank and cash it in. Although now they have change counting machines remember having to roll it?

So what do you use for a change jar and how full is it? My ash tray in my truck is full of change but my main change jar/cup is a plastic 64 oz. bucket that had popcorn in it. I got it at Disneyland about 20 years ago. Currently it's about half full.

Yes this is a dumb thread but its Friday and we all need something lighter to chat about.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I, too, have a change jar (plastic but looks like aq mason 1 qt. jar. Wife bought it about 5 years ago, 
and it has a built-in counter. But we have to roll it, so I just store the rolls in my safe.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Most likely becoming a thing of the past, *because most transactions are done via a card these days*, is the change jar. We all have them. A bucket or jar where all your loose change goes. Then once you fill it up you take to the bank and cash it in. Although now they have change counting machines remember having to roll it?
> 
> So what do you use for a change jar and how full is it? My ash tray in my truck is full of change but my main change jar/cup is a plastic 64 oz. bucket that had popcorn in it. I got it at Disneyland about 20 years ago. Currently it's about half full.
> 
> ...


Bullshit cash is King screw that plastic tracking card.

My Pig bank the HD version holds about 80 bucks in mixed coin. When its stuffed full I empty it and fetch a nice bottle of bourbon and a good cee gar.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

My bank won't accept rolled coins in any form as is. They will open them up regardless and run 'em through the counting machine. I guess people are taking a quarter or two out of a roll, or putting in slugs.

I keep change in a 5-gal water jug. I used to collect 1800-2000 bucks a year in it and would use that for vacation. But with plastic today, I muster only a couple hundred now. So it's an annual event to empty it, take it to the bank, exchange it for folding green stuff, and head to the gun show.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A Tupperware container.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

only time change matters now is during garage sale season - need those quarters & dimes for the small & quiky purchases .....


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I use debit card, when I am not worried about cash, like after tax season or when the account is really FAT, but use cash when account is low, or there is a direct deduction payment coming out of account.
I hate change in my pockets, and drop it in the door of my truck or sometimes it makes it to the top dresser drawer. I get really low, or the change gets to be built up, I take it to coinstar. They charge a small percent to give you a receipt, that you use at the store your at.
I usually get anywhere from 40 to 80 dollars.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

It didn't matter the container......

I used to get enough change to go out a night or two. :tango_face_grin:

But then I got a girlfriend. :vs_worry:

The change jar turned from silver to copper.:vs_shocked: I was happy not to do the laundry anymore, but the change just got bigger and bigger and stayed a copper color.......nobody wants to cash it in?:vs_frown:

Maybe I should do the laundry, and have a super secret, change jar stash?


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Wife and me have a plastic Pepsi bottle that is about 36" tall and about 6" in diameter. It has just over $510.00 dollars in quarters right now. Don't know what we will buy with the money though.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

I separate my coins into separate jars. One for each valuation. I think I have around $60 in coins.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

If I don't have cash I don't buy it. No plastic and to honest I wouldn't even know how to use it. 

Change gets dumped in a basket and when full I use it to buy reloading supplies or maybe a cheap gun.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

It didn't matter the container......

I used to get enough change to go out a night or two. :tango_face_grin:

But then I got a girlfriend. :vs_worry:

The change jar turned from silver to copper.:vs_shocked: I was happy not to do the laundry anymore, but the change just got bigger and bigger and stayed a copper color.......nobody wants to cash it in?:vs_frown:

Maybe I should do the laundry, and have a super secret, change jar stash? :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

I have a piggy bank ( wich is actually a bear), and I put the coins in it. Mother exchanges it in the supermarket, they give you back about 5% extra if you bring a lot of coins.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I use an empty oatmeal container.. no pennies only nickles dimes quarters.... about 6 months ago my wife cashed it in and used the money for groceries or some other useless thing (almost $200).... We had a talk, I get an allowance and put my change away so later I can buy ammo or a knife or go to the casino (yes I gamble about once every 4 years)... it is not EXTRA found money it is MY money I SAVED from NOT buying the extra soda or candy bar.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I have a Camel tin from when I smoked, I think it came with a t-shirt in it, holds about $40


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Here you go! I just posted this earlier in the ammo thread, 'how much ammo is too much ' 'cause that's what I use it for; ammo. But anyway, here it is again for your viewing pleasure.









Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Annie said:


> Here you go! I just posted this earlier in the ammo thread, 'how much ammo is too much ' 'cause that's what I use it for; ammo. But anyway, here it is again for your viewing pleasure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This pic is what gave me the idea for this dumb thread. Shhhhhh....

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Its really not that dumb a thread sas. 

More valuable coins are what I’ve been saving lately. Been buying silver eagles as investment. Fill your jar up with those. I want to do 10 eagles a month.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Chipper said:


> If I don't have cash I don't buy it. No plastic and to honest I wouldn't even know how to use it.
> 
> Change gets dumped in a basket and when full I use it to buy reloading supplies or maybe a cheap gun.


I used to pay cash for everything, until I joined Costco. Their credit card is pretty decent. I keep track of *all *expenditures on 
my card and pay it off completely when the bill comes in. This year, I'm getting a check for almost $250, same as last year.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes we have a couple. I use my Harley Credit card for most stuff. In 20 years I have never paid a penny in interest. Never had to pay a penny for any frauds. Plan works I will stick with it.
The Quarters I grab for washing the bikes when i don't want to do it at home. When it change piles up wife gets rid of it at the bank.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I am a change hoarder. Once I cashed in over $800 bucks worth. I keep mine in 2 ammo cans, I separate out quarters in one and the rest in the other.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Yes this is a dumb thread but its Friday and we all need something lighter to chat about.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


What's dumb &#8230; now Hot Nursie knows about your stash.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

We keep our change in a canning jar. It comes in handy sometimes when you just need a few bucks cash for something.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Currently,a big candy jar.bought us most of our last vacation.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> What's dumb &#8230; now Hot Nursie knows about your stash.


Not the only secret I've let her in on.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

I empty my pockets every night into the "Bank of Hills Bros.", and would cash it in when I went on my annual huntin trip. Usually $300+, once it was 587$. Paid for the trip.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have a couple of antique boxes here in my study I toss my change into every day. ( People keep giving me change and telling me to go play on the freeway :devil: ) When they get full I put it towards a new gun or ammo. Between the two I can accimulate about 5 or 6 hundred bucks every 6 months or so. I separate the pennies into a 5 gallon water bottle I swiped.....uh....acquired years ago.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

5 gal water cooler bottle. We've had it nearly 3/4 full, but in more recent years it collects more dust than coins.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

We've kept a Change Jar for years and when Son1 and Son2 were young, I decided that I could use the Change Jar as an example of *Work, Savings, Charity, Taxation and Government....*

About once per year typically on a rainy Saturday morning, I would gather our boys in the kitchen, put some newspaper on the table and dump the Change Jar (which I had been adding to regularly from my pockets at the end of each day over the past year or so.)

If they did the work to count and roll the change, they could keep it...HOWEVER, they must SAVE at least 10%, GIVE at least 10% to JESUS, and PAY the TAXES to GOVERNMENT.

After the change was counted and rolled, we would head to the bank and cash them in. At the bank, they would deposit at least 10% of their earnings into their savings accounts so they learned to SAVE and to work with a BANK.

Then they would set aside another 10% to give to the church or to a charity. Hence, learning about GIVING.

Then the GOVERNMENT (ME! :vs_laugh would confiscate approximately 25% from them (teaching them about TAXATION) and we would promptly drive to the store to buy some beer. (Teaching them that the government will take your money and use it for its own pleasure, usually somewhat foolishly!)

The rest they could keep. lain:

Nowadays, I use the quarters from my change jar at the car wash every now and then.



Sasquatch said:


> Most likely becoming a thing of the past, because most transactions are done via a card these days, is the change jar. We all have them. A bucket or jar where all your loose change goes. Then once you fill it up you take to the bank and cash it in. Although now they have change counting machines remember having to roll it?
> 
> So what do you use for a change jar and how full is it? My ash tray in my truck is full of change but my main change jar/cup is a plastic 64 oz. bucket that had popcorn in it. I got it at Disneyland about 20 years ago. Currently it's about half full.
> 
> ...


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

We have a large salsa jar for quarters and other small containers for pennies, nickels and dimes. My wife usually rolls it and brings it into work to trade out for cash. I have no clue what she does with it. All I know is I put the change in the jug and I get to eat dinner.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

My wife has her own change jar. Funny thing, I am not allowed near her jar but when she needs change for the car wash or some other such thing, she has no problem helping herself to mine. 

I missed some of the fine print in the contract I suppose. lain:


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> My wife has her own change jar. Funny thing, I am not allowed near her jar but when she needs change for the car wash or some other such thing, she has no problem helping herself to mine.
> 
> I missed some of the fine print in the contract I suppose. lain:


I think there is a line in there that favors the wife which goes something along the lines of; what's your's is mine and what's mine is mine.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I don't have a "change jar," I have "a change."

I polish a knife, I collect the money and then give it to my wife. It was once mine, now it's hers.

It "changed."


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Prepared One said:


> My wife has her own change jar. Funny thing, I am not allowed near her jar but when she needs change for the car wash or some other such thing, she has no problem helping herself to mine.
> 
> I missed some of the fine print in the contract I suppose. lain:


To late now, but here's what it says.

What's hers is hers, what's yours is hers.


----------



## Wood2Dust (Sep 26, 2016)

Coinstar in the supermarket will count them for free if you select an Amazon credit, which I use a lot- too much. 

Any kind of saving is good. 
A pretty piggy bank helps kids get on the right track, and helps us older kids too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

A big plastic pretzel jar. I had to epoxy the lid on and cut a slot in it when quarters started to disappear. When it gets full, I'm buying a nice 1911.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

dsdmmat said:


> I think there is a line in there that favors the wife which goes something along the lines of; what's your's is mine and what's mine is mine.


I hear that all the time. At least I am not alone lol

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

soyer38301 said:


> I hear that all the time. At least I am not alone lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


No, I think that line is included within the standard contract in every woman's mind, god bless em. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Dang fine print 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Denver (Nov 16, 2012)

I have two Crown Royal bags. One for pennies and one for silver colored coins. Take them to the bank once a year then to LGS or Emergency Prepardness web site.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

All kidding aside, I gave all my money to my wife as she is the bookkeeper for our home and my former business. The plan has never been smoother. Any money I get I turn over to her, period.


----------



## Wood2Dust (Sep 26, 2016)

Wood2Dust said:


> Coinstar in the supermarket will count them for free if you select an Amazon credit, which I use a lot- too much.
> 
> Any kind of saving is good.
> A pretty piggy bank helps kids get on the right track, and helps us older kids too.
> ...


I just went to a CoinStar kiosk and it no longer has the option to get an Amazon credit! There were only 3 free options, the best of the three was a Starbucks gift card, but I don't go there anymore. Sucks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wood2Dust (Sep 26, 2016)

Lately I've just used the self checkout at Home Depot or the grocery store and dump in a pocketful of change each time. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Wood2Dust said:


> I just went to a CoinStar kiosk and it no longer has the option to get an Amazon credit! There were only 3 free options, the best of the three was a Starbucks gift card, but I don't go there anymore. Sucks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure about you but my bank has a coin counter and it is free of charge. Have you checked to see if yours has one?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The junk food machine at work is my coin counter.


----------

